# Need Ashtabula River help



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be fishing the Ashtabula River for the first time tomorrow. Would appreciate any advice on what baits might have the best potential. I thought drop shot with 4" to 6" worms, Smallie Beaver in blue/black & brown, 3.5" tube jig, black swim jig with twin tail trailer, shaky jig with worm.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Ultravibe speedcraw in green pumpkin. Split shot rigged. 1/16 oz split shot 18 inches above the bait. Drift it in the current, twitching it along.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you own Zoom lol. Minnow baits in the fall are hard to beat smallies will be chasing schools of bait fish. I think it's important to let the fish tell you what they are doing. Obviously soft plastics can catch lots of fish but fall time top water and floating minnow baits can be awesome. Swim jigs can work but I think grubs are a better choice in a river with a smaller size average fish. I was fishing a river last week and the smallies were blowing up schools of shad I caught a lot of fish on an original floating rapala. It was a lot of fun


----------

